# My German Shepherd



## dds7155 (Nov 8, 2013)

he's old now ,10 , even with the faults of this breed i will always have one ,,


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 8, 2013)

He is stunning. GSD's have always been my favorite breed, though I mostly choose mutts. I understand what Tom was saying and agree with it. I also agree with him in saying that if you find a good one, there is no better dog. 

I used to work at an animal shelter. We had a female GSD come in and I took her outside for a walk. She was wonderful and friendly with me and the people we saw on our walk. Same thing for our next walk. By the following week she was attached to me. At that point when we went on walks she was no longer so friendly with strangers and would not allow them to approach anymore. In fact, she wouldn't let someone approach who had approached on our first walk.

I know you have to be careful with the breed. But I can't help but love their loyalty and protectiveness of the people they love.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2013)

That's the way I feel about dobermans...I'll always have one.

Your dog is beautiful.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 8, 2013)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## dds7155 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you, we all love our dogs don't we


----------



## wellington (Nov 8, 2013)

He is a nice looking dog. Yes, we do all love our dogs.


----------



## thatrebecca (Nov 8, 2013)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kara (Nov 8, 2013)

We DO love our dogs! Yours is beautiful. Are you getting a puppy?


----------



## AnnV (Nov 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!
I am biased, though.


----------

